# Math Mammoth Blue books



## CathyGo (Apr 26, 2013)

I suck at math. Me having to work with numbers at all leads to gre: . So I've been researching homeschool math curriculum and decided that I really liked the reviews for the Math Mammoth Blue books that go by topic. You can buy the whole set of them for about $100. I'd need the whole set except a few of them. :ashamed:

Anybody used them? Likes and dislikes about it? Think a math-challenged adult could use them independently?


----------



## GinsengRose (Sep 24, 2005)

I've used the light blue set. Grades 1 to 3. The kids are flying through it. I have a math lover (6) and a math hater (8). They are both working on the same grade level. If your children are technologically literate or if they hate to use a pencil, you can use the typewriter function in Adobe Reader to fill in the answers on the pdf. 

I am also math challenged - the workbooks come with answer keys. The only problem with the answer keys is that the format is not the same as the worksheets, which makes it a little harder to grade quickly.


----------



## eruehr (Feb 22, 2007)

We used them - our oldest is going to the PS this year, 7th grade, pre-algebra isn't any problem for him. I think they gave him a pretty good grounding. We're using them for our 5th grader too - I like them.


----------



## CathyGo (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't have any kids. The books are for me. :gaptooth:


----------



## GinsengRose (Sep 24, 2005)

Have you downloaded the free sample pages? 
http://www.mathmammoth.com/worksheets/free.php


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

we've used them a couple years now and now love them. Oldest ds is in 7th now and doing pre-algebra with no problems after using MM for the last few grades.


----------

